# Charlie's chewing book!



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

*So here are the photos I would inlcude in my book about Charlies chewing habbit.  *

*Charlie love to chew my camera!*


































*He loves to chew labels to*










*Even clothes!*










*He also eats his greens *










*Oh no, what's this! Charlie don't eat cables!*










*Luckily he stopped in time to chew his way through a nice juicy flower*










*But what's this, it's all gone, guess you will have to wait till next time Charlie!*










What do you think of Charlie's to be book? (people earlier will know what I mean  )


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Oh so cute, can't wait to see more of Charlie chewing


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

That was adorable


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

It looks like Charlie is teething!


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

OOh wait wait till he finds out fly screen!
(A hole to escape)


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

cinnamon said:


> It looks like Charlie is teething!


Funny. . He's such a cutie.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey hey since the book was MY brilliant idea, I demand to get royalties once the book comes out......


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Annie said:


> Hey hey since the book was MY brilliant idea, I demand to get royalties once the book comes out......


I'm am sorry can't do that I'll give you a bit of a discount, let's say £9.99 YOU SAVED 1P! ORGINAL PRICE £10 what a discount!


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Cockatiel love said:


> I'm am sorry can't do that I'll give you a bit of a discount, let's say £9.99 YOU SAVED 1P! ORGINAL PRICE £10 what a discount!


 Giggles,


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Jynxstorm said:


> Giggles,


 hehe it s true though


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Cockatiel love said:


> I'm am sorry can't do that I'll give you a bit of a discount, let's say £9.99 YOU SAVED 1P! ORGINAL PRICE £10 what a discount!


Noooooooooo.....not only do I get 50% of all revenues from the book, I also get 1,000 FREE copies of the boook. :lol:


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Annie said:


> Noooooooooo.....not only do I get 50% of all revenues from the book, I also get 1,000 FREE copies of the boook. :lol:


What would you do with 1,000 copies (run me out of business  )  50% more like 10%


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Cockatiel love said:


> What would you do with 1,000 copies (run me out of business  )  50% more like 10%


Because 1,000 copies will be enough to make me rich so I can retire now. Be thankful I am only asking for 1,000 copies. Okay okay, I will only ask for 49%. That's a steal but only because it's you.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Annie said:


> Because 1,000 copies will be enough to make me rich so I can retire now. Be thankful I am only asking for 1,000 copies. Okay okay, I will only ask for 49%. That's a steal but only because it's you.


Ok 49%, 10 book not 1,000 and I will let you work with me


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Cockatiel love said:


> Ok 49%, 10 book not 1,000 and I will let you work with me


200 books instead of 10 and I will not sue you for royalties. :rofl:


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Annie said:


> 200 books instead of 10 and I will not sue you for royalties. :rofl:


UMMM deal!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw charlie is so adorable xx


----------



## Coral&Andrew (Sep 22, 2010)

hes one lil cutie


----------

